# DEISTER HAZ Zeitungsartikel ... lesen



## Brook (29. März 2005)

Heute in der Hannoverschen Allgemeinen Zeitung (HAZ) gelesen und hiermit sofort gepostet. Der erste, ausführliche Teil wurde nur im "Calenberger Teil" abgedruckt, der zweite war / ist für jeden Hannoveraner/in zu lesen:





> *Zoff um Mountainbiker in Wäldern*
> 
> *Gefahr für Spaziergänger und Wildtiere*
> 
> ...


----------



## Würfel (29. März 2005)

Wenn ich das Wort "Geländefahrrad" nur lese bekomme ich Schaum vor dem Mund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (29. März 2005)

Werd ich gleich mal als erster ein paar Sätze zu den Artikel loswerden. 

Bin, wie kann es anders sein, heute auch wieder im Deister unterwegs gewesen und hab mir ewig lange Gedanken gemacht.

Wir sollten vielleicht zurück schreiben? Einen Leserbrief, einen Brief an den guten Herrn Schickhaus.

Ein paar Punkte:

- Wer führt sich im Deister zu Hause? Wir!
- Wer ist regelmäßig im Deister? Jeden 2. Tag ... Herr Schickhaus? Ich!
- Bodenerosion: sein Jeep / Rückemaschinen oder meine Highroller?
- Wurde schon mal ein Stück Wild von einem Bike angefahren?
- Wieviel Wild quält sich, wenn halb blind auf die Läufe, Kiffer u. sonstige nicht lebensnotwendige Organe geschossen wird?
- Wieviel Wild wird durch Autos getötet oder schwer verletzt
- Wer reist "immer" mit dem Auto an (am Besten von Köllnischfeld)?
- eigene Wege? Wer kam auf die Idee einen "Schneise" mit den Holzrückefahrzeugen in die Baumschohnung zu fahren - um erwirtschaftetes Holz heraus zu bekommen? Ein Witz!! Selst die Wanderwege werden doch zerstört -- gut, man repariert auch anschließend wieder, versteht sich von selbst, oder?!
- Hunde (ja gar ein Jagdhund) jagen doch kein Wild ... oder?
- Warum hat da Wild kaum noch Ruhezonen?
- Wer stört mehr ... ein Traktor oder Fritz mit seinem Bike?

Egal ... habe keine Lust mehr ... mir würde aber sicher noch viel viel viel mehr einfallen. Bringt aber alles nix. Ein Gespräch würde wohl das beste sein, am Meisten bringen.

Vielleicht hat er ja eine Fläche für uns, einen Steinbruch?! Da hab ich schon einen im Kopf (Argestorf) -- nicht so gut, aber alles was legal wäre?! 

Fair sollte es auf alle Fälle zugehen und Herr Schickhaus hat auf alle Fälle + der HAZ nur sehr einseitig die Situation beschrieben.

Jetzt seid ihr dran ... ??


----------



## Deisterbuddler (29. März 2005)

Alle Achtung!
In diesem Artikel sehe ich zum ersten Mal den konkreten Hinweis darauf, dass die Behördis in Foren rumstöbern! Also noch mal für alle, die sich hier mit Bild und Namen presentieren - aufpassen! 

Ausserdem wird mit dem Artikel mal wieder ordendlich (gegen)Stimmung gemacht. Oftmals passiert sowas nicht ohne den Hintergedanken, sich Rückendeckung für anstehende Maßnahmen zu verschaffen. Also sollten wir uns mal wieder ins Gedächtnis rufen, dass auch mal die Polizei am Grabweg stehen könnte, oder durch den Benther -und Gehrdener Berg patroulliert.

Wenn sowas am Wochenende im Deister passiert, würde ich vorschlagen sofort eine Telefonkette (aus euren Handynummernlisten) auszulösen und alle Leute, die im Wald unterwegssein könnten, zu warnen.
Aber vielleicht verpuffen diese Artikel auch wie vorherige. Auf jeden Fall wirds im Sommer voll im Wald!


----------



## Deisterbruddler (30. März 2005)

HAMMER! Mountainbiker die mit ihren Reifen Bodenerosion verursachen sollen? LOL!! Wenn ich da an die 50 cm breiten und tiefen Spurrillen denke, die durch die Monstertrucks der Forstbehörden verursacht werden, da kann ich ja nur lachen!   Dem Verlag sollte man mal einen Besuch abstatten...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (30. März 2005)

ich frag mich, warum die immer sagen, die mountainbiker würden die sichreheit der wanderer und wildtiere gefährden. die strecken abseits der forstwege sorgen ja gerade dafür, dass die mountainbiker und wanderer nicht auf den selben weg kommen. gefährlich wird es ja erst, wenn die radfahrer auf dem forstweg an den wanderern vorbeirasen, und gerade dazu würden die radfahrer angestiftet, wenn es die strecken nicht geben würde. das mit den tieren ist auch blödsinn, da die strecken wie gesagt ganz nah am am forstweg vorbeilaufen und somit in der hinsicht nicht schlimmer sind als die forstwege. warum die radfahrer dann die wildtiere mehr verschrecken als die wanderer ist mir übrigens auch unklar. für den benther berg gilt das gleiche.
da ich nicht glaube, dass es tatsächlich jemand gibt, der diesen zusammenhang nicht erkennt, glaub ich genau wie der deisterbuddler, dass die stimmungsmache gegen uns volle absicht ist und nicht von ungefähr kommt.


----------



## edvars (30. März 2005)

Deisterbuddler schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Achtung!
> In diesem Artikel sehe ich zum ersten Mal den konkreten Hinweis darauf, dass die Behördis in Foren rumstöbern! Also noch mal für alle, die sich hier mit Bild und Namen presentieren - aufpassen!



Aufpassen auf was?? bitte.

Morten Edvars.


----------



## Marec (30. März 2005)

Viele von uns rasen schon an Fußgängern vorbei, mir würde das auch Angst machen. Polizei sehe auch nicht zum ersten Mal bei uns im Wald und das unsere Reifen Spuren hinterlassen, ist auch nicht wirklich ein Geheimnis. Die Frage ist, wie kann man den Behörden ein bischen Wind aus den Segeln nehmen... vieleicht sollte man sich doch ein wenig auf die Behörden zu bewegen und fragen was sie erwarten? Vieleicht sollten wir nicht nur vom Wald... HaBe´s oder Deister nehmen, sondern auch etwas für ihn tun? Müllsammeln, kein Müll liegen lassen, Forstpflege... keine Ahnung. Das wäre aber vieleicht der Anfang einer fabelhaften Symbiose zwischen uns und dem Forstamt. Ich persönlich wäre tatsächlich dazu bereit, ein kleine Gebühr zu zahlen, wenn ich dann aber, zu jeder Zeit im Wald fahren dürfte. Im Rahmen der Trailrules natürlich. Also, ich glaube, sich jetzt so über den Artikel aufzuregen, bringt garnichts. *Wir* müssen handeln.


----------



## Brook (30. März 2005)

> Überroller Viele von uns rasen schon an Fußgängern vorbei, mir würde das auch Angst machen. Polizei sehe auch nicht zum ersten Mal bei uns im Wald und das unsere Reifen Spuren hinterlassen, ist auch nicht wirklich ein Geheimnis. Die Frage ist, wie kann man den Behörden ein bischen Wind aus den Segeln nehmen... vieleicht sollte man sich doch ein wenig auf die Behörden zu bewegen und fragen was sie erwarten? Vieleicht sollten wir nicht nur vom Wald... HaBe´s oder Deister nehmen, sondern auch etwas für ihn tun? Müllsammeln, kein Müll liegen lassen, Forstpflege... keine Ahnung. Das wäre aber vieleicht der Anfang einer fabelhaften Symbiose zwischen uns und dem Forstamt. Ich persönlich wäre tatsächlich dazu bereit, ein kleine Gebühr zu zahlen, wenn ich dann aber, zu jeder Zeit im Wald fahren dürfte. Im Rahmen der Trailrules natürlich. Also, ich glaube, sich jetzt so über den Artikel aufzuregen, bringt garnichts. Wir müssen handeln.



Leute, bin zwar nicht so sehr der begnadete Shore oder Ramp Konstrukteuer ... aber helfen würde / könnte ich auch. Was gibt es noch für Vorschläge? Geld? Hilfe in Form von ... wir sammeln den Müll der Wanderer wieder auf --- ist, glaube ich eine gute Idee!

Was gibts noch?


----------



## Fh4n (30. März 2005)

Nur bestimmte Trailz benutzen und keine Neuen "anlegen".
Siehe Deister.


----------



## chickenway-user (30. März 2005)

Legalize Mountainbiking!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octane (31. März 2005)

*GÄHN*  Jedes Jahr aufs neue...  -die bösen MTB`ler im Deister!!! 
So lange es im Deister net so abgeht wie im Benther wird alles beim alten bleiben!!! 
Also... Rock`n`Roll!
Wir sehn uns auf den Trails...


----------



## Wonko (31. März 2005)

> Häufig würden Besitzer der geländegängigen Räder nicht die Wege benutzen, sondern querfeldein fahren. Dabei wühlten sie mit ihren Reifen den Waldboden auf.



was mich dabei ärgert: gerade am Benther Berg und am Gerdener Berg sind die Wege (die offiziellen wie die inoffiziellen) teilweise wirklich in einem jämmerlichen Zustand. Das geht aber nahezu ausschließlich auf das Konto der zahlreichen Reiter. Merkwürdigerweise sind die aber voll akzeptiert.


----------



## Hitzi (31. März 2005)

Wenn der Boden durch unseren Reifen etwas aufgelockert wird, hat das noch keinem Boden geschadet. Fragt mal einen Laubenpieper ob er seine Beete auflockert.
Häßlich sind natürlich 15 meter lange Bremsspuren an Kreuzungen und Abfahrten. Da sieht man die schlechte Fahrtechnik mancher Biker. Volle Bikebeherrschung ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen ist hier sicherlich angebracht.

Und quer durchs Feld ist sowieso dämlich, es sei denn es ist ein Trail    Dann siehe wieder die Auflockerung des Bodens   

Ich denke, wenn wir auch auf Wanderer etwas Rücksicht nehmen, Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen und locker grüßen, dabei natürlich nicht mit 40 km/h an ihnen vorbei donnern und 5 Meter vorher laut rufen, nimmt man schon etwas den Zündstoff raus.

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Marec (31. März 2005)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, wenn wir auch auf Wanderer etwas Rücksicht nehmen, Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen und locker grüßen, dabei natürlich nicht mit 40 km/h an ihnen vorbei donnern und 5 Meter vorher laut rufen, nimmt man schon etwas den Zündstoff raus.
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> 
> ...



Wäre doch schon ein Anfang...


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (31. März 2005)

Ich sehe dieses Problem aus zwei Sichten, als Läufer und als Biker. Als Läufer bin ich das ganze Jahr am Benther unterwegs, bei jedem Wetter. Es geht mir gegen den Strich, wenn irgenwelche Schönwetterbiker die ihre 1500 Bikes sonst nur für Fahrten zum Biergarten nutzen mir in die Hacken fahren. Diese Typen sehe ich meistens wieder wenn sie ihre Bikes zum Wasserbehälter hoch schieben. Zum Thema Sprünge am Benther vertrete ich die Meinung, es sollte schon im verhältnismäßigem Rahmen bleiben, aber da hat jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen. Ich sehe langfristig eine ähnliches Problem entstehen wie es bei den Motorradfahrern am NP der Fall war. Ausgelöst durch ein paar super Biker die ganz oft und schnell hoch und runter fahren konnten. Konseqenz:
Streckensperrung. Fazit: Der Benther und Deister sind Naherholungsgebiete für Spziergänger, Walker, Reiter, Biker......alle müssen aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## djinges (31. März 2005)

Gut das Forstverwaltung und Jagdpächter am liebesten niemanden in den Wald lassen - würde ich nicht anders von denen erwarten (primitives Revierverhalten sowie das Bedürfnis Macht auszuüben wo möglich).

Das so viele Wanderer und Jogger ein schlechtes Bild von uns haben, liegt dagegen an deren Schwierigkeiten die von uns ausgehende Gefährdung richtig einzuschätzen.  Viele Wanderer fahren selten Fahrrad, und wenn dann gemütlich auf ungepflegten Rädern, wo häufig noch nichtmal die VR Bremse geht.  Daher können sie unsere Bremswege und Ausweichmöglichkeiten nicht (und manchmal nicht im entfehrntesten) richtig einschätzten.  Ich denke das darin die Ursache für die unterschieliche Wahrnehmung der Gefährdung durch MTBs liegt und es unsere Aufgabe wäre, frühzeitig und eindeutig zu bremsen, auszuweichen, dann konsequent und am besten grüßend vorbeizufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (31. März 2005)

*Ich war es !!!!*

Bei meinen regelmäßigen Fahrten habe ich habe:
- mit meinem Kettenblatt die Flächenrodungen im Deister veranstaltet
- mit meinen Monsterreifen die tiefen Spuren in den Boden gefräst
  (und das immer 2x nebeneinander, weil's Spass macht)
- ein Massentiersterben verursacht, weil ich die Viecher mit meinen 
  Lenkerhörnchen aufgespießt habe
  (und die Tiere, die nun panisch durch den Wald laufen, sind die, die ich nicht 
   erwischt habe)
- Wanderer jage und beschimpfe ich grundsätzlich, nein, ich schreie sie an
- mit meiner mit Öl triefenden Kette verseuche ich das gesammte Grundwasser
habe ich was vergessen?
Ach ja, das Gros der Verkehrstoten geht auch auf mein Konto, weil ich ein Radrowdy bin (bitte nicht weitersagen).  
Ich schätze, dass die Behörden mich in Kürze stelle, dann ist wieder alles im Lot.


----------



## Marec (31. März 2005)

djinges schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das Forstverwaltung und Jagdpächter am liebesten niemanden in den Wald lassen - würde ich nicht anders von denen erwarten (primitives Revierverhalten sowie das Bedürfnis Macht auszuüben wo möglich).




Mag sein, dass Manche so drauf sind, doch die sitzen am längeren Hebel. Außerdem sind es schlaue Leute, die sich dieses Hobby oder den Beruf ausgesucht haben, die dann auch mit einer gewissen kreativen Intelligenz ausgestattet, unser Eins mit unseren Bikes aus dem Wald befördern könnten. Langfristig gesehen.
Von uns geht eine gewisse Gefahr aus, sei es nun aus mangelnder Einschätzung uns gegenüber, oder nicht. Aber, wir müssen Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (31. März 2005)

wir haben heute erst zwei mal den gleichen förster in senem auto (silberner skoda, aufpassen!) beim hochschieben getroffen. der hat uns jedes mal gesagt, wir sollen nicht die strecke "bombenkrater" fahren und sonstige, die quer durch den wald gehen. die, die nah am forstweg sind, sind ok. hat aber dabei recht unfreundlich ausgesehen.
was den benther berg angeht, sind viele falsch informiert. der besitzer des grundstücks hat nicht gegen die sprünge, will aber, dass das durch einen verein läuft aus versicherungstechnischen gründen. was aber nicht mehr auf jenem grundstück ist (die eine grenze ist direkt hinter dem shore, die ander weiß nicht), ist verboten.


----------



## Acki (31. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich denke, wir sollten der Sache erst mal ein wenig Wind aus den Segeln nehmen und uns freundlich und rücksichtsvoll gegenüber den Wanderern verhalten. Die sind ja bekanntlich sehr schreckhaft und denken, dass wir sie überfahren. So bekommen wir bestimmt ein bisschen mehr Sympathie.

Mal im Ernst: Ich würde keinen Wanderer oder Waldarbeiter freiwillig überfahren. Da ginge es mir danach nicht besser als dem Wanderer.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. April 2005)

Ich glaub der Deisterbuddler hat Recht . Hier soll wohl etwas Stimmung gegen Biker gemacht werden um spätere Maßnahmen zu rechtfertigen . Ich denke auch das der eine oder andere Jagdpächter ganz gute Connection zur Zeitung hat . Und wenn der Mob nur oft genug liest das Biker böse Menschen sind dann glaubt er's irgendwann . Ich rate deshalb zu offensiver Freundlichkeit zu allen Mitbürgern und geplagten Waldtieren .
In dem Artikel stand auch das die Stadt Basche versucht hat mit dem Fostamt zusammen zu arbeiten , was nicht geklappt hat . Das sagt schon einiges . 
Ich bin jedenfalls schon gespannt was dieses Jahr noch passiert ... 



Mit sozialistischem Gruß ...


----------



## Deisterbruddler (2. April 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> (silberner skoda, aufpassen!)



             

Ohne Worte.


----------



## fabiansen (8. April 2005)

Für alle die ihre Kritik an dem weltfremden Artikel nicht nur auf das Forum beschränken wollen:
[email protected]
Das ist die Adresse von der Ortsteilredaktion in der Volker Oertel arbeitet, sachliche Leserbriefe werden in der Calenberger auch wirklich abgedruckt, also fleißig mailen!
Bitte keine beleidigenden Mails schicken, das verhärtet nur die Fronten und gibt den 
Waldbesitzern und Pächtern das Propagandamonopol.


----------



## harryhallers (9. April 2005)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich war es !!!!*
> 
> Bei meinen regelmäßigen Fahrten habe ich habe:
> - mit meinem Kettenblatt die Flächenrodungen im Deister veranstaltet
> ...




ROFL, ich schmeiß mich weg. Echt lustig ausgedacht.

Wenn ich mir die Beiträge so durchlesen. denke ich dazu das der Ralf Schickhaus oder die HAZ da keinen wirklich objektiven Beitrag geschrieben hat.

Dies kann ich hier im Forum aber auch nicht gerade feststellen.

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das es störend sein kann das viele Rampen im Deister stehen, oder das es suckt, wenn man durch die Gegend eiert als Wanderer und plötzlich so eine verückte Bande "angeflogen" kommt.
Oder das es die Wildtiere am Abend beim äsen stört.

Allerdings fällt mir auch gerade keine Lösung ein, wie man diese Probleme so lösen kann, das es kein Ärger mehr gibt.

Vielleicht währe es gut, wenn es einen Trail geben würde auf den man mit öffentlicher Erlaubniss fahren kann.

Allerdings denke ich nicht das Gegenseitiges Köpfe einschlagen die Lösung sein wird.

MFG Bang.


----------



## harryhallers (9. April 2005)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich war es !!!!*
> 
> Bei meinen regelmäßigen Fahrten habe ich habe:
> - mit meinem Kettenblatt die Flächenrodungen im Deister veranstaltet
> ...





ROFL, ich schmeiß mich weg. Echt lustig ausgedacht.

Aber...

wenn ich mir die Beiträge so durchlese, denke ich dazu das der Ralf Schickhaus oder die HAZ da keinen wirklich objektiven Beitrag geschrieben hat.

Dies kann ich hier im Forum aber auch nicht gerade feststellen.

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das es störend sein kann das viele Rampen im Deister stehen, oder das es suckt, wenn man durch die Gegend eiert als Wanderer und plötzlich so eine verrückte Bande "angeflogen" kommt.
Oder das es die Wildtiere am Abend beim Äsen stört.

Allerdings fällt mir auch gerade keine Lösung ein, wie man diese Probleme so lösen kann, das es kein Ärger mehr gibt.

Vielleicht währe es gut, wenn es einen Trail geben würde, auf den man mit öffentlicher Erlaubnis fahren kann.

Allerdings denke ich nicht das Gegenseitiges Köpfe einschlagen die Lösung sein wird.

MFG Bang.


----------



## Deleted16598 (9. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Schon witzig das ihr genau so reagiert wie ihr es den Wanderern oder Foerstern vorwerft. Mit Vorurteilen.

Anstatt hier rumzuprollen oder halbherzigen Zynismus zu zeigen koenntet ihr euch ja mal richtig zusammensetzen und ueberlegen ob es nicht doch andere Moeglichkeiten gibt...



> Noch was... das kling oben etwas hart und ist gar nicht so gemeint. Mir ist nur aufgefallen das viele Postings hier sich dadurch auszeichnen, das sich jemand 'ungerecht' behandelt fuehlt... und was die Pozilei betrifft, ich glaub davor mit den Gruenen (oder bald Blauen) zusammenzutreffen braucht niemand angst zu haben, die wollen wenn erstmal selbst sehen was da eigentlich geht. Und vielleicht sagen die einem ja auch das alles schoen ist? Wichtig ist das Mensch da offen und ehrlich auftritt...



Wenn euch das wichtig ist und ihr euch auch mal herablassen koenntet das auch andere Menschen ein grosses Interesse am Deister haben (lies= die ihr Hobby 'Wandern' genau so lieb haben wie ihr das MTB-Fahren) dann kann ich mir vorstellen das daraus mal was wird.

Das das eine Auseinandersetzung mit verschiedenen Lobbies wird sollte klar sein, das es dann fuer einige erstmal vorbei sein wird mit 'mal eben hier verabreden' und was neues bauen auch - einfach weil dann einige von euch, von eurer Gemeinschaft mit ihrem Wort herhalten muessen und auch wollen.

Wenn ihr es schafft eurer Stimme hier auch Gesichter zu geben, wenn ihr persoenlichen Kontakt auf offizieller Ebene herstellen koennt und ihr auch verstanden werdet, dann koennte es klappen.

Vorschlaege:
===========


Ein Treffen machen irgendwo in Deisternaehe und die Leute mit denen man was vereinbaren kann *einladen*

Pressearbeit im Vorfeld leisten - jede lokalzeitung um den Deister herum anschreiben, Pressemeldungen liefern fuer Barsinghausen, Ronnenberg, Bad Nenndorf, Springe, Hameln, Wennigsen, Gehrden, Benthe, Hannover usw...

Kontakt herstellen zu offiziellen Stellen - Stadtverwaltung, Foersterei, Pozilei (Kontakbereichsbeamte!), Hochbauamt, Stadtplanern, Sozialarbeitern, den Gastronomen im Deister (Annaturm, Nordmannsturm, was noch?), der Region Hannover (ehemals Bezirksregierung), usw.

Ihr bildet Arbeitsgruppen die sich recht verbindlich um Aufgaben kuemmern (Presseartikel schreiben und versenden, Zahlen eruieren (wie viele, welche Strecken, wann und wie oft)

Flyer verteilen - an andere Biker, an Wanderer, in der Baeckerei nebenan, an der eigenen Schulen oder Firma, auslegen am Annaturm. Da drin steht wie wichtig es ist Sport im Wald zu machen und trotzdem Ruecksicht zu nehmen. Schult nicht nur die Wanderer, sondern euch selbst!

Das Forstamt fragen ob schilder im Wald aufgestellt werden duerfen, und wie das zu machen ist - Klaert euch selbst auf ueber Verhaltensregeln im Wald, gegenueber der Natur und den anderen Menschen dort...

Infostaende in den Gemeinden, dabei auch Buergermeister einladen, vielleicht auch showeinlagen was alles geht mit dem Rad - zeigen das es ein ernstzunehmender Sport ist, und viel mehr erfordert als nur einfach den Berg runterzufahren...

Sprecher waehlen! Min. zwei Leute sollten Ansprechpartner und Sprecher von euch, fuer euch und andere sein.

Raus aus der Anonymitaet! Stellt euch, zeigt euch, Ihr habt die gleichen Rechte wie leute die seit 30 Jahren im Deister Wandern gehen. Anonym + Internetforum == Illegale Autorennen und Kinderpornografie!

Einen Verein oder Club gruenden? (da gibt es viele Freiheiten, es muss also keinen Vorsitzenden geben, das kann auch Basisdemokratisch sein. Verein ist nicht gleich Verein, find ich wichtig weil ich selbst 'normale' Vereine nicht ausstehen kann 

Andere Projekte suchen, die die gleichen Probleme haben... Erfahrungsaustausch!

Im Gedanken behalten das der Deister 1.) wichtiges Naherholungsgebiet fuer hunderttausende Menschen ist und 2.) ein Forstbetrieb darstellt.

Schauen ob es einen Radsportverein gibt der sich als Projekttraeger bereitstellt. Vielleicht koennen dafuer Gelder beantragt werden, wenn es nicht nur ums Biken geht (sowas wie 'integration schwer erziehbarer Jugendlicher' oder so  ---> Geld beantragen, Geld fuer die nutzung der Strecken zahlen...

Schauen wie die Vereinslage auf Landes- und Bundeseben aussieht. Kann da jemand als Partner gewonnen werden? MTB-Sport ist immerhin Olympiadisziplin... da gibt es 1.) Kohle und 2.) eine Lobby (ich find Vereine auch doof...)

Naja, sowas in der Art halt. Wenn nur wenige von euch das Biken so gerne haben wie Wanderer das Wandern, dann ist es viel einfacher hier nicht jedes Jahr den gleichen Film zu lesen. Aber es ist eben ne andere Nummer als sich mal so spontan zu verabreden, da gehts um Regelmaessigkeit, sonst sind die Leute mit denen ihr dann zu tun habt enttaeuscht und alle Vorurteile finden sich bestaetigt. Hat beides Vorteile, beides hat Nachteile. Wenn ihr euch entschliesst nix zu machen ist das auch ok, aber dann find ich das rungejammer hier echt nicht angebracht. Andere haben die gleichen Rechte im Wald, und es wird dann eben immer wieder Menschen geben die was dagegen haben das sich etwas veraendert im Wald. Ist ja bei euch auch nix anderes, oder?

Nochwas:

Internetforum == Die Leute die illegale Autorennen veranstalten und Kinderpornos tauschen. Nur jemand der dran teilnimmt weiss das es nicht so ist, aber den Medienmeinungsmachern da beizukommen ist nicht leicht. Und das kann am einfachsten mit persoenlichem Kontakt ausgeraeumt werden, und auch mit Regelmaessigkeit.


Sodele, ich finds aber goil das was passiert und hier diskutiert wird!


Viel Erfolg noch,

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel.M. (10. April 2005)

Dem ( lieben ) Herrn Schickhaus würd ich wenn ich ihn sehe von hinten richtig eine auf Kopp klatschen. Natürlich nur beim fahren.
Tut mir leid alder Schickhaus du bisst halt n Penner.
Sorry


----------



## Hitzi (10. April 2005)

V-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Anonym + Internetforum == Illegale Autorennen und Kinderpornografie!
> 
> Thomas



Also diesen Vergleich finde ich schon ziemlich haarig.

Sicherlich verstecken sich hier einige in der Anonymität aber es gibt genügend Aktionen und Treffen, bei denen viele ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen.

Hast du dich schon mal hier im oder übers Forum zum biken verabredet?

Ich habe das schon gemacht und nette Menschen dabei getroffen. 

Meine persönlichen "Verhaltensregeln" habe ich ja schon einmal gepostet.

Deine Vorschläge halte ich derzeit noch für etwas übertrieben aber duchaus ralisierbar. Die Überlegungen in diese Richtung sind sicherlich nicht schlecht aber an der Durchführung könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass viele zuerst zusagen und man dann doch wieder alleine dasteht.

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Deleted16598 (12. April 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Also diesen Vergleich finde ich schon ziemlich haarig.
> 
> Sicherlich verstecken sich hier einige in der Anonymität aber es gibt genügend Aktionen und Treffen, bei denen viele ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen.



mir gings nur darum zu sagen das mit solchen Zeitungsartikeln mmN. in eine bestimmte Richtung hinargumentiert wird. Unterschwellig, aber wenn Du mal aeltere Leute auf Internetforen ansprichst dann bekommst Du das zurueck was die Leute in der Zeitung und im TV vorgesetzt bekommen. Das ist sicher nicht das was wir unter einem Forum verstehen.

Daneben find ich dieses Forum klasse, lese und schreibe ich regelmaessig in Newsgroups, und haenge irgendwas zwischen 3 und 10 Stunden taeglich am Netz. Ich versuch halt auch damit meine Kohle zu verdienen.



			
				Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das schon gemacht und nette Menschen dabei getroffen.



Nein, hier hab ich mich nicht verabredet. Aber ich kenne den Deister etwas, komme aus Barsinghausen und bin bis vor einem Jahr regelmaessig im Deister gewesen, vorzugsweise mit Olaf, der hier auch schreibt. Und ich kenne einige von euch, zumindest vom sehen, und kann euch auch ungefaehr einschaetzen.



			
				Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Vorschläge halte ich derzeit noch für etwas übertrieben aber duchaus ralisierbar. Die Überlegungen in diese Richtung sind sicherlich nicht schlecht aber an der Durchführung könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass viele zuerst zusagen und man dann doch wieder alleine dasteht.



Vorschlaege, mehr nicht. Und zum Schluss der Hinweis das alles legitim ist, das ist ja auch euer Ding. Nur scheinen sich da die Gemueter zu erhitzen, wie man am Posting von Michel M. lesen kann. Ich kanns zwar etwas verstehen, aber Michel hat da IMO voll am Thema vorbeigeredet.

Und was die Vorschlaege selbst betrifft, kann man, muss man nicht, und schon gar nicht alles auf einmal.
So ist das halt, man kann sich beschweren, aber wenns die Leute nicht erreicht kannste dir das auch gleich sparen. Und wenn sich eine Gruppe gefunden hat die etwas gemeinsames macht, muss das ganze ja nicht gleich ein Verein werden, aber die Moeglichkeiten waeren dann mit Sicherheit (mit dem was ich so gesehen und gelernt habe) groesser. Sich selbst eine Lobby zu schaffen ist eben Arbeit.

Witzig ist doch, das es sehr wohl ein gemeinsames Interesse am Wald gibt, das bei *allen* Addressaten da ist: Der Wald ist uns wichtig als Moeglichkeit Sport auszuueben und Freizeit zu verbringen. Warum man sich da erstmal die Meinung geigen muss kann wohl nur jeder fuer sich entscheiden.

Meine Ueberlegung war, das das *hier* reden, schreiben und rummjammern oder gar hetzen nichts bringt ausser das ihr ueberlegen koennt wie ihr mit der Situation umgeht die euch vorgesetzt wird. Aber aktiv eingreifen und Mitgestalten ist das nicht. (na, das hoert sich sicherlich so an als ob ich das alles koennte oder so - kann ich aber auch nicht, trotzdem waere da mehr drin   vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu alt fuer son Forum  )

Ist ja an euch mal zu ueberlegen wie man langfristig erreichen koennte das MTBen 'legaler' wird und auch langfristig die Nutzung sichergestellt ist. Vielleicht gibts ja dann auch mal einen Bike-Park oder so.

Naja, ein froehliches Horrido! noch   

Thomas


----------



## djinges (12. April 2005)

Ich finde die Reaktion hier im Forum verständlich - macht halt niemanden Spass mit Mist beworfen zu werden.  Stell Dir mal vor, gegen Dich würde in der Zeitung gehetzt werden - oder eine ganze Generation spuckt auf Dich.  Eine Diskussion lohnt sich bei so viel Weltfremdheit nicht mehr (wir sind auf Talkshow Niveau angekommen).  
Mein Einsatzt ist, dass ich weiter wie immer freundlich grüßend an den Authoritäten, Hundebesitztern und Genießern im Wald vorbei fahre. Ich hoffe, das ist genug Einsatz damit mir keine illegalen Autorennen, Kinderpornographie, Nazismus oder ähnliches unterstellt wird.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. April 2005)

endlich mal eine vernünftige aussage


----------



## Misanthrop (12. April 2005)

Komisch finde ich nur, dass die Gehrden auch nennen.

Die Shore und die kleine Dirtline, wird doch geduldet und der Förster hat kein Problem damit.

Die andere Dirtline ist auch geduldet.

Also was ist da bitte los?

Hatte in Gehrden auffem Berg und auch in der Stadt noch nie ein Problem mit Wanderern, solange man denen vernünftig gegenübertritt, ist doch kein Problem, sind doch auch nur Menschen.Und ich bin oft in Gehrden, wohne da ja schließlich.

Also sollen die Jungs von der Presse erstmal vernünftig recherchieren anstatt wie immer ihre Scheiß Lügen zu verbreiten. Presselügner


----------



## Brook (12. April 2005)

Moin Leute,

sind, kann ich nicht anders sagen, wirklich gute Beiträge in den letzten Tagen hinzu gekommen. Fundiertes Wissen, ruhig und fachlich niedergeschrieben. Denke, so sollte es auf keinen Fall Probleme geben -- es gibt also einen Zusammenhalt.

Ich mache einen Anfang und trete aus dem "Schatten des Internets" hervor. Für die, die mich noch nicht kennen:

*Hinrich Fuchs*
- bin 25 Jahre jung und kenne den ein oder anderen Deisterjagdgenossen
- wohne in Wennigsen / bin viel im Harz
- habe ohne Ende viel Locken auf dem Kopf
- in den letzten Monaten immer joggend unterwegs gewesen (Cock ist da!!)
- würde bei einem Verein / Treffen dabei sein
- Handy: 0171 / 411 25 01
- ICQ: 223 911 621
- E-Mail Adresse: [email protected]

Jetzt mal sehen, wer noch alles mitzieht?! Vielleicht kristallisiert sich etwas im Forum heraus, wir können tatsächlich ein korrektes Treffen vereinbaren und Start ... nutzen wir das Forum.


----------



## DH-OPA (14. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen ,
eigentlich wollte ich mich an solchen Diskussionen nicht beteiligen, aber nachdem ich den Kommentar von V-Thomas gelesen habe, muss ich hier auch mal etwas zum Nachdenken schreiben.
Im Grunde hat Thomas ja recht. Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich auch noch diese Einstellung und Meinung. 
Ich fahre seit ca. 20 Jahren im Deister rum -  deshalb kann man sagen, daß ich mich dort ein bisschen auskenne. Es ist schön, daß hier solche Vorschläge zum Miteinander mit Jägern, Förstern und Wanderern (Spaziergängern) gemacht werden. Ich bin mir aber leider ziemlich sicher, daß es im Deister keine Einigung geben wird.
Es gab schon so viele Diskussionen mit Förstern und Jägern. Auch wurde versucht, Gespräche mit dem Klosterforst und mit dem Forstamt zu führen. Es bringt alles nichts! Selbst als Verein ist nichts zu machen. 
Fakt ist, daß die hohen Herren, die im Forst etwas zu sagen haben, weder Wanderer, Reiter, Spaziergänger, geschweige denn Biker, im Wald haben wollen. 
Ich glaube nicht, daß sich an der Lage im Deister in den letzten Jahren zu Gunsten der Mountainbiker etwas geändert hat. Ganz im Gegenteil ! 
Absolut unverständlich ist mir auch die Starrköpfigkeit einiger Wege- und Rampenbauer. Selbstangelegte Trails im Wald, auch die direkt neben den Forstwegen, sind nicht erlaubt. Gerade das "Rumhängen in Rudeln" einiger Möchtegern-Freerider und Downhiller auf diesen Wegen, auf denen man von allen Spaziergängern und von Jägern auf dem Weg zum Hochsitz gesehen wird, geben den Ausschlag zu solch negativen Schlagzeilen.
Auch die ständigen unnötigen Erweiterungen der Trails mit immer mehr und immer höheren Sprüngen, die weit weg von der eigentlichen Linie sind, tragen nicht unbedingt zum besseren Verständnis mit den anderen Waldnutzern bei. Für die Biker, die sich unbedingt von anderen bewundern lassen (oder von mir aus auch umbringen) wollen, gibt es übrigens ganz hervorragende Bikeparks. Auch mit Lift! Da werden auch die von uns, die glauben, sie könnten etwas, schnell merken, daß es immer jemanden gibt, der noch mehr kann (schneller, höher, weiter - Krankenhaus: Ihr versteht hoffentlich).
Den einzigen Weg, den ich sehe, um den Schaden möglichst gering zu halten, ist, sich so zu verhalten als gäbe es gar keine Mountainbiker im Deister. Glaubt mir, das geht!
Aber da wir Mountainbiker, CC, FR, DH, TOUR oder was auch immer uns untereinander nicht verstehen, sehe ich für unsere Zukunft im Deister absolut schwarz. Ich hoffe natürlich, daß ich mich irre.
Also, bis dann im Deister....


----------



## hagan (15. April 2005)

Endlich einmal ein Beitrag der die wirkliche Situation im Deister schildert! Ich hatte schon Angst, dass nur noch Studenten der EVANGELISCHE FACHHOCHSCHULE im Deister unterwegs währen, die noch daran glauben, man könne sich mit Förstern und Jägern gemeinsam an einen Tisch setzen und reden (ich glaube einige reden sowieso hauptsächlich). Also ich kann mich DH-Opa nur anschließen und den Rampenbauern den Tip geben in bike-parks auszuweichen. Man kann von Glück reden, dass die S-Bahn noch nicht bis zum Annaturm fährt und so denke ich, dass es den meisten Freifahrern auf Dauer doch zu mühsam ist immer das Rad bergauf zu schieben. So denke ich wird sich die Situation von ganz alleine auch wieder entspannen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. April 2005)

alter schwede!



			
				DH-OPA schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstangelegte Trails im Wald, auch die direkt neben den Forstwegen, sind nicht erlaubt. Gerade das "Rumhängen in Rudeln" einiger Möchtegern-Freerider und Downhiller auf diesen Wegen, auf denen man von allen Spaziergängern und von Jägern auf dem Weg zum Hochsitz gesehen wird, geben den Ausschlag zu solch negativen Schlagzeilen.


1. warum die strecken nah am forstweg sind, wurde hier schon ausführlich erklärt
2. ob es möchtegern-freerider sind, oder richtige, tut nichts zur sache
3. ich verstehe nicht, warum ein wanderer einen wutausbruch bekommen soll, wenn er freerider sieht. warum mehrere freerider einen größereren wutausbruch auslösen als einer, ist mir ebenfalls unklar. über mich hat noch nie ein wanderer geschimpft, viel öfter gibts ein freundliches gespräch. ich glaube nicht, dass ein großteil der wanderer was gegen uns hat.



			
				DH-OPA schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die ständigen unnötigen Erweiterungen der Trails mit immer mehr und immer höheren Sprüngen, die weit weg von der eigentlichen Linie sind, tragen nicht unbedingt zum besseren Verständnis mit den anderen Waldnutzern bei. Für die Biker, die sich unbedingt von anderen bewundern lassen (oder von mir aus auch umbringen) wollen, gibt es übrigens ganz hervorragende Bikeparks. Auch mit Lift! Da werden auch die von uns, die glauben, sie könnten etwas, schnell merken, daß es immer jemanden gibt, der noch mehr kann (schneller, höher, weiter - Krankenhaus: Ihr versteht hoffentlich).


1. ob die erweiterungen nötig sind, tut nichts zur sache
2. ob die sprünge größer sind oder kleiner, tut nichts zur sache
3. ob sich die biker von anderen bewundern lassen wollen, oder sich einfach umbringen wollen, tut nichts zur sache
4. wir wissen, dass es bikeparks gibt



			
				DH-OPA schrieb:
			
		

> Da werden auch die von uns, die glauben, sie könnten etwas, schnell merken, daß es immer jemanden gibt, der noch mehr kann (schneller, höher, weiter - Krankenhaus: Ihr versteht hoffentlich).


1. was willst du uns damit sagen?
2. nein, wir verstehen nicht



			
				DH-OPA schrieb:
			
		

> Den einzigen Weg, den ich sehe, um den Schaden möglichst gering zu halten, ist, sich so zu verhalten als gäbe es gar keine Mountainbiker im Deister. Glaubt mir, das geht!


1. ab jetzt werden wir unsichtbar!

alles in allem möchte ich sagen, dass der gehalt an objektiven informationen in diesem beitrag gegen null strebt. es wurden haupsächlich vorurteile geäußert. die behauptungen, die im beitrag aufgestellt wurden, sind haltlos und bewegen sich auf dem niveau des besagten artikels, wenn nicht darunter. wer sowas schreibt, macht sich lächerlich.


mfg
alex


----------



## Fh4n (15. April 2005)

Ich stimme alex m. zu! Wir sollten uns nicht gegenseitig die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, sondern miteinander kooperieren. Denn ob CCler oder FR, beide vertreten die gleichen Interessen und da ist es egal, ob nun jemand anders 1mm² mehr Erde abträgt oder 4mm². Wir sollten einen Kompromiss finden, um mit allen Gleichgesinnten den Deister zu erhalten, bzw. die Möglichkeiten dort "frische Luft" zu schnappen.

Und ich habe noch nie Wanderer oder Tiere auf den Singletrails gesehn.
Die Wanderer sind immer auf den breiten Wegen unterwegs, die abseits der Trails liegen. Da wird niemand gefährdet.
Und Tiere sind auch nicht dumm, wenn sie Gefahr wittern, bleiben sie davon fern.
Oder habt ihr scho ma nen Artikel in der HAZ gelesen:"Mountainbiker überfährt Wildschwein" ?!


----------



## Acki (15. April 2005)

DH-OPA schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen ,
> eigentlich wollte ich mich an solchen Diskussionen nicht beteiligen, aber nachdem ich den Kommentar von V-Thomas gelesen habe, muss ich hier auch mal etwas zum Nachdenken schreiben.
> Im Grunde hat Thomas ja recht. Vor 10 Jahren hatte ich auch noch diese Einstellung und Meinung.
> Ich fahre seit ca. 20 Jahren im Deister rum -  deshalb kann man sagen, daß ich mich dort ein bisschen auskenne. Es ist schön, daß hier solche Vorschläge zum Miteinander mit Jägern, Förstern und Wanderern (Spaziergängern) gemacht werden. Ich bin mir aber leider ziemlich sicher, daß es im Deister keine Einigung geben wird.
> ...




Auch wenn es mir nicht passt ( ich will selbst immer schneller, höher, weiter - Krankenhaus ), so muss ich DH-OPA im Grunde Recht geben.

Er beschreibt die Situation ziemlich genau.

Allerdings gibt es für mich keine Möchtegern-Freerider. Jeder, der Spaß am Biken hat, ist auch Freerider.

Viele Grüße


----------



## momme (17. April 2005)

hay!

auch wenn ich denke, dass es schönere orte als das i-net gibt, sich zu diesem thema auszutauschen, will ich auch mal ein wenig gedanken-quark hierlassen:

ich denke, was uns hauptsächlich im weg steht, sind übliche ängste:
-angst vor etwas neuem und vor veränderung (sowohl mtbiker (nicht einfach nur durch den wald brettern, wie früher, sondern z.b. den spass und genuss durch eigenes handeln und basteln noch erweitern), als auch förster, jäger und wanderer ("die mtbiker werden ja immer mehr!" "die graben ja den ganzen wald um!" "...."))
- angst vor verlust von macht (förster und jäger), da sich die mtbiker nicht wirklich an die regeln halten! wobei ich fest davon überzeugt bin, dass regeln sich nicht statisch verhalten, sondern verändert werden können! aber das verlangt nun einmal auch etwas mut und offenheit! 

diese ängste tauchen ja immer wieder und in allen menschlichen problemfeldern auf! doch hilfe ist in sicht: entspannung! denn ich denke, die neue generation von mtbikern (in zukunft einfach unter dem begriff "freerider" zusammengefasst) verhält sich nicht wirklich daneben im wald! sie bemühen sich, nicht provokant zu wirken, indem sie freundlich zu anderen menschen im wald sind; sie hinterlassen keinen müll im wald; sie verwenden lediglich totholz für die rampen; sie fahren rücksichtsvoll; sie versuchen, die erosion in grenzen zu halten; sie versuchen, den jägern und förstern entgegen zu kommen, indem sie ihre wege parallel zu den forstwegen anlegen, damit sie die tiere nicht noch mehr "verjagen"; ....! klar gibt es auch immer wieder schwarze schafe (vielleicht auch grau-weiss-gesprenkelte), die aus dem rahmen fallen, aber das lässt sich nun einmal nirgends und nie verhindern! 



es gab ja mittlerweile auch ab und zu kontakte zwischen "offiziellen" und freeridern! diese situationen liefen (soweit ich weiss) immer recht gesittet ab und es wurden die positionen ausgetauscht, was hilfreich für beide seiten war! es gab auch schon das eine oder andere angebot seitens der freerider, sich mal zu treffen und sich genauer mit der thematik und der problemlösung auseinanderzusetzen! doch darauf folgte keine reaktion! 



 ein weiteres problem, das ich sehe, ist die rechtliche grundlage: wenn sich irgendwer im wald auf die mütze legt und sich verletzt, hat er unter umständen die möglichkeit, den besitzer oder pächter des waldstücks zu verklagen! das ist natürlich gröbster blödsinn, denn (als vergleich): keiner käme auf die idee und würde die stadt zu verklagen, wenn er/sie sich auf einer strasse langmacht! aber die rechtliche situation sieht nun mal so aus! also ist es schon gut verständlich, dass sich besitzer und pächter von waldstücken nicht wirklich wohl fühlen, wenn mtbiker durch ihr holz sausen und die verletzungsgefahr noch erhöhen, indem sie meterweite sprünge bauen! ich denke, da muss endlich mal das gesetz geändert werden!


 und zum eigentlichen thema dieses threads: es sind im letzten halben jahr einige artikel in den lokalteilen der haz erschienen, die alle in die selbe richtung ("böse mtbiker") gingen! doch bisher hat es keinen ernst zu nehmenden versuch gegeben, sichauch mit den freeridern mal auszutauschen! das zeigt, nach meiner meinung die typische situation, wie in heutigen zeiten die medien leider viel zu oft arbeiten und wie immer wieder gerne mit problemen umgegangen wird! 


 traurig finde ich im übrigen auch, wie einfach sich gruppen spalten lassen: in springe haben jetzt mtbiker einige rampen (die sie selbst nicht gebaut oder genutzt haben) aufgrund der geschichten in der zeitung abgerissen! vermutlich im glauben, dass demnächst alle mtbiker deisterverbot bekommen! schade!


 einige nützliche links:
http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/79100/nwaldlg1.htm#p25
http://www.dimb.de/


 momme, der ganz doll in das ! verschossen ist!


----------



## luetzel (20. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,
habe es nach einer Ewigkeit mal wieder in dieses Forum geschafft.
Oben ist ja eigentlich zu allen Punkten schon irgendetwas geschrieben worden... Ich kann von mir nur sagen, dass ich eigentlich Touren fahre, aber meine Kumpels und ich uns immer mal wieder auf die Trails im Deister begeben, um Spaß zu haben. Natürlich verhalten wir uns den Wanderern auf den Wegen gegenüber respektvoll und dieser Respekt wurde bis jetzt auch immer erwidert!
Wenn noch mehr Leute meinen, ein Dialog mit diversen anderen "Gruppen" täte einem vernünftigen Miteinander im Sommer... also ab jetzt gut, dann kann ich euch anbieten, dass man sich in Springe mal zu einem "gemütlichen Gedankenaustausch" trifft... da ich in Springe Handball spiele, würde es kein Problem bereiten unser Clubheim zu einem solchen Treffen zu nutzen... Ihr müsst nur mal Laut geben... Verbindung zur örtlichen Presse (NDZ / HAZ) kann ich herstellen...
Ein Abend, an dem mal alle Meinungen vernünftig auf den Tisch gebracht werden, kann doch ein Anfang sein... Außerdem muss man auf diesen Artikel und die Verbannung unseres Sports in eine Ecke, in die er nicht gehört, reagieren...!!!

Grüße, Lützel
[email protected]


----------



## Brook (20. April 2005)

Also ich wäre auf alle Fälle dabei.

Neu ist für mich jedoch, das in Springe Bauwerke "freiwillig" abgetragen wurden. Bringt das etwas? Bekommt die Forst ja vielleicht nicht einmal mit - wer kennt die Jumps wohl am Besten, kennt jede Wurzel, jede Kurve oder eben die Sprünge.

Wäre soetwas nicht in Verbindung mit der Jagdbehörde am Besten?

Netter Beitrag auch von Momme ... die Beschreibung der neuen "Generation" der MTBler gefiel mir sehr gut. Du beschreibst noch einmal, ohne jemandem auf die Füsse zu treten, wie ein wünschenswertes Verhalten im Wald verlaufen sollte -- super Idee!

Habe heute übrigens zwei Stück Rehwild am unteren Teil des "Grabes" gesehen, wollten Ihre Position nicht verlassen ... hat man nicht besonders häufig im Deister. War ein schönes Gefühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (21. April 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Neu ist für mich jedoch, das in Springe Bauwerke "freiwillig" abgetragen wurden. Bringt das etwas? Bekommt die Forst ja vielleicht nicht einmal mit



Ich glaube, dass war doch auch der Sinn der Aktion, oder ?


----------



## hollow (21. April 2005)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass war doch auch der Sinn der Aktion, oder ?




das war eine scheiss egoistisch, unnachgedachte aktion von irgendwelchen cc spacken was ich so gehört habe


----------



## Hitzi (21. April 2005)

hollow schrieb:
			
		

> das war eine scheiss egoistisch, unnachgedachte aktion von irgendwelchen cc spacken was ich so gehört habe




Bei angedachten Treffen und Dialogveranstaltungen sollten solche Aussprachen untereinander aber vorher geklärt werden. Mal abgesehen von deinem Ton ....... damit kommst Du bei der örtlichen Presse und den Mitarbeitern der Forstbetriebe bestimmt gut an 


Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## luetzel (21. April 2005)

...das wäre so oder so noch ein Vorschlag geworden, dass wir uns vorab mal treffen und einige Dinge unter uns klären!
Bis jetzt ist die Resonanz ja eher bescheiden... obwohl ja ne Menge geschrieben wurde!
Ich kann euch eigentlich jeden Mittwoch oder Freitag anbieten... ansonsten habe ich selber Training und kann erst spät im Clubheim aufschlagen...

...


----------



## winx (20. Juli 2005)

Die Calenberger Zeitung (HAZ Beilage im Raum Wennigsen etc.) hat gerade bei mir angerufen. Morgen gibt es einen Artikel zu dem Thema. Ich habe denen mal die Situation geschildert und u.a. erklärt, dass wir Biker auch an der Natur interessiert sind, Wanderer nicht prinzipiell hassen, und keine Trails in Wildschongebieten bauen oder lebendes Holz dafür verwenden. Ich habe auch vorgeschlagen den Bikern einen bestimmten Bereich zuzuweisen in dem, unter "Aufsicht", Trails angelegt werden können. Mal sehen was dabei heraus kommt.

Die Förster/Pächter treffen sich wohl heute zu einer "Trail Besichtigung" im Bereich Wennigsen.

Kann den Artikel bitte jemand scannen und posten?

happy trails,
winx


----------



## Brook (20. Juli 2005)

Nicht schlecht .. morgen soll der Artikel ausgeliefert werden? Warum wirst du von der Zeitung angerufen?

Das Wetter zieht sich gerade so richtig schön zusammen .. wird wohl nix mit Trailbesichtigung, oder?!

Werd also laufen gehen u. die Augen offen halten.

Kann den Artikel morgen hier einstellen - kriege die Zeitung.


----------



## hollow (20. Juli 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Kann den Artikel morgen hier einstellen - kriege die Zeitung.



das ist sehr gut...könntest du das bos 15 uhr spätestens schaffen? denn ab da gehts in den urlaub für 10 tage!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Juli 2005)

o-ha, sowas kann ins auge gehen...


----------



## winx (20. Juli 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht schlecht .. morgen soll der Artikel ausgeliefert werden?



Ja.



			
				Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wirst du von der Zeitung angerufen?



Weil der Redakteur Deister-Fotos und meine Handynummer auf meinen Webseiten gefunden hat. Er wollte auch "einen Insider zu Wort kommen lassen".



			
				Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wetter zieht sich gerade so richtig schön zusammen .. wird wohl nix mit Trailbesichtigung, oder?!



Mag sein. Aber "richtigen" Förstern dürfte das egal sein.


----------



## winx (20. Juli 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> o-ha, sowas kann ins auge gehen...



Ja aber immerhin besser als wenn nur die Kommentare der Förster und Pächter in dem Artikel stehen, oder? Es soll bei den Verantwortlichen wohl zur Zeit ein sehr heisses Thema sein.

Der Redakteur war ganz nett und locker drauf. Ich hoffe er macht was draus. Sofern nicht alles komplett verdreht wird kanns eingentlich nur passieren, dass sich irgendein Pächter auf meinen Namen stürzt. Aber damit kann ich leben. 

Es geht übrigens nicht nur um Trailbauer! Der Redakteur (und damit die Pächter/Förster) erzählte von Bikern die in sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit an Wanderern vorbei fahren. Das kommt ja auch bei "normalen" Fahrradfahrern ohne MTB oft genug vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (20. Juli 2005)

Achja, der Redakteur zitierte auch einen Biker: "Na und? Wenn da ein Förster steht fahr ich ihn eben platt/um".

Das kommt entweder von den Förstern/Pächtern oder von hier (der Redakteur hat hier mitgelesen).

Kein Wunder, dass die Herrn so begeistert von uns sind...


----------



## Brook (21. Juli 2005)

Habe den Artikel gelesen, sind sogar 2 Teile ... beginnt auf der Frontpage u. dann weiter im "Wennigserdorfteil".

Kenne Herrn Schaper einwenig vom Reitverein in Argestorf (einer der beiden Kollegen auf dem Foto an dem ganz oberen, mega Gap).

Schlage vor, Leserbriefe zu schreiben - werde einwenig Aggressiv bei den Beschwerden .. gerade in dem oberen Teil --> wo vor 4 Wochen noch alles durch die Waldarbeiter (.. die doch tatsächlich eine "illegale Rennstrecke" gefunden haben) total zerstört wurde.

Rennstrecke gefunden, lächerlich, wann sind die Kollegen bitte im Wald .. kenne ich mich dort besser aus als DIE?! Wer ist fast jeden Tag am Kamm u. lebt quasi mit den Tieren?

Ich störe definitiv kein einziges Tier, ich erschiesse sie auch nicht - nicht einmal nur an u. muss sie dann mit "Fährtenhunden" suchen / sie von den Qualen erlösen. Lächerlich!! Wenn ich so an die stinkenden Dieselfahrzeuge von einigen Waldliebhabern denke - DANKE!

Also, was macht IHR -- Leserbrief? Wollen wir einen Brief aufsetzen u. an die verschiedenen Vertreter senden? 

Überhaupt, wenn ich dran denke, dass sich wirklich die Polizei mit dem Quatsch auseinandersetzen könnte - weil ein Ordnungsamtsleiter sonst nichts besseres zutun hat. Alles für die Jugend - sag es ja immer wieder und werde böse!

Wenn die Kollegen Ärger wollen - bitte - wollte bei den letzten Arbeiten im Wald erst Fotos von den Ölflecken der Waldfahrzeuge machen. Das waren Flecken, wie sie im Buche stehen ... aber das kümmert wohl niemanden so sehr.


----------



## winx (21. Juli 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den Artikel gelesen, sind sogar 2 Teile ... beginnt auf der Frontpage u. dann weiter im "Wennigserdorfteil". [...]



Ein Leserbrief wäre auf jeden Fall sinnvoll aber aggressiv sollten wir nicht reagieren! Das mit den Ölflecken ist allerdings interessant...

Kannst du den Artikel bitte scannen und mir schicken oder hier posten?


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Juli 2005)

Ich glaub langsam wird's Zeit das wir uns mal treffen und Nägel mit Köpfen machen zwecks Leserbrief und so weiter . Aber immer schön die Nerven behalten .Vielleicht mal Sonntags am Annaturm .


----------



## winx (21. Juli 2005)

Evel Knievel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub langsam wird's Zeit das wir uns mal treffen und Nägel mit Köpfen machen zwecks Leserbrief und so weiter . Aber immer schön die Nerven behalten .Vielleicht mal Sonntags am Annaturm .



ACK! Das sollte man mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Brook (21. Juli 2005)

Habe soeben einen geschrieben -- bin jedoch dabei, einen weiteren zu verfassen oder sogar etwas "artikelähnliches".

*Leserbrief:*

Ein Witz, ein wirklicher Witz ... illegale Rennstrecke im Deister gefunden ... der unter anderem von mir regelmäßig genutzte und im Artikel angesprochene Trail  wurde vor nicht einmal knapp 4 Wochen durch Holzwirtschaftsfahrzeuge im oberen Teil  total zerstört, das Wild beängstigt und aufgescheucht, die Hauptwanderwege Breitgefahren. Für den angenehm wahrzunehmenden Dieselgeruch der Wald- u. Forstfahrzeuge danke ich ebenfalls regelmäßig ... jedoch ... dies würde ich gern unterstreich ... mit Klingel, abbremsend, langsam vorbeifahrend und nett grüßend! Gewöhnt sich das Wild auf den Ruhewiese an die Schüssel seiner Verwandtschaft u. die Motorengeräusche  --  ich will es hoffen, den wenn nicht, schlage ich vor, auch dort Wirtschaftsholz anzupflanzen --- dem Schatten wegen. Hatte ich eigentlich in dem betreffenden Artikel auch etwas über Jugendarbeit der Klosterkammer gelesen, nein, vielleicht über die Waldnutzer u. lieber, welche freiwillig fast jeden Tag das Natur u. Freizeiterlebnis im Deister suchen. Wer von Ihnen kennt den Deister so gut, wer liebt ihn so sehr ... wer würde einen Teufel tun u. ihn nachhaltig schädigen? Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit, sich zusammenzusetzen ... ich wäre daran interessiert, wie sie sich sicher vorstellen können. Hinrich-Criststoffer Fuchs, Fahrradfahrer


----------



## winx (21. Juli 2005)

Sorry aber ich denke, dass wir mit Ironie und solchen Gegenargumenten _nichts_ positives erreichen werden.

Kannst du bitte den Artikel scannen? Danke!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. Juli 2005)

das meine ich auch


----------



## Bosen (21. Juli 2005)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Habe soeben einen geschrieben -- bin jedoch dabei, einen weiteren zu verfassen oder sogar etwas "artikelähnliches".
> 
> *Leserbrief:*
> 
> Ein Witz, ein wirklicher Witz ... illegale Rennstrecke im Deister gefunden ... der unter anderem von mir regelmäßig genutzte und im Artikel angesprochene Trail  wurde vor nicht einmal knapp 4 Wochen durch Holzwirtschaftsfahrzeuge im oberen Teil  total zerstört, das Wild beängstigt und aufgescheucht, die Hauptwanderwege Breitgefahren. Für den angenehm wahrzunehmenden Dieselgeruch der Wald- u. Forstfahrzeuge danke ich ebenfalls regelmäßig ... jedoch ... dies würde ich gern unterstreich ... mit Klingel, abbremsend, langsam vorbeifahrend und nett grüßend! Gewöhnt sich das Wild auf den Ruhewiese an die Schüssel seiner Verwandtschaft u. die Motorengeräusche  --  ich will es hoffen, den wenn nicht, schlage ich vor, auch dort Wirtschaftsholz anzupflanzen --- dem Schatten wegen. Hatte ich eigentlich in dem betreffenden Artikel auch etwas über Jugendarbeit der Klosterkammer gelesen, nein, vielleicht über die Waldnutzer u. lieber, welche freiwillig fast jeden Tag das Natur u. Freizeiterlebnis im Deister suchen. Wer von Ihnen kennt den Deister so gut, wer liebt ihn so sehr ... wer würde einen Teufel tun u. ihn nachhaltig schädigen? Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit, sich zusammenzusetzen ... ich wäre daran interessiert, wie sie sich sicher vorstellen können. Hinrich-Criststoffer Fuchs, Fahrradfahrer



Mir gefällt es. Besser als gar keine Reaktion. Ausserdem ist es gut geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akkio (21. Juli 2005)

winx schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry aber ich denke, dass wir mit Ironie und solchen Gegenargumenten _nichts_ positives erreichen werden.
> 
> Kannst du bitte den Artikel scannen? Danke!




Aus CALENBERGER ZEITUNG, Donnerstag, 21. Juli 2005, Ausgabe 168  29. Woche
----- TITEL -----
Ärger um Mountainbiker im Deister
Illegale Rennstrecke im Wald bringt Förster in Rage  Verstoß kann Verursacher bis zu 25 000 Euro kosten

Mountainbiker aus der Region tummeln sich gern im Deister. Bei Argestorf haben Forstarbeiter eine illegale Rennstrecke gefunden.
VON FLORIAN ARP
Calenberger Land. Eine zwei bis drei Kilometer lange Rennstrecke vom Deisterkamm bis zum Fuß haben Mitarbeiter der Kniggeschen Forstverwaltung bei einer Routinekontrolle bei Argestorf im Wald gefunden. Mehrere Rampen wurden fachmännisch in einen Parcours eingebaut, auf dem offenbar regelmäßig Mountainbiker ihre Runden drehen. Die Schanzen wurden mit Bäumen errichtet. Dafür rammten die unbekannnten Erbauer stabilisierende Pfosten in den Waldboden.
Ralf Schickhaus, Leiter der Kniggeschen Forstverwaltung, ärgert sich besonders, dass der Parcours unmittelbar neben einer Ruhewiese für Wild liegt. Grundsätzlich haben wir kein Problem damit, dass Mountainbiker im Wald auf den Wegen unterwegs sind, stellt Schickhaus klar. Aber wenn sie daneben fahren, sind wir massiv dagegen.
Der stellvertretende Wennigser Gemeindedirektor Olaf Fals hat sich die Strecke gestern angesehen. Das ist ein Verstoß gegen das Niedersächsische Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung, sagte er. Für so etwas drohe eine Strafe von bis zu 25 000 Euro. Die Polizei will die Fläche nun ebenfalls begutachten.
Die Strecke läuft über ein Gebiet der Klosterkammer, der größte Teil gehört der Forstgemeinschaft Wennigsen-Argestorf. Deren Vorsitzender, Friedrich Noltemeyer, will auf eine Anzeige verzichten, den Parcours aber bald beseitigen. Messbare Schäden seien nicht entstanden, aber Noltemeyer stellt klar: Wild gehört in den Wald, und dafür muss es da oben ruhig sein. Eine offizielle Rennstrecke für die Geländesportler einzurichten, komme für ihn nicht in Frage. Mehr auf Seite 15

-----SEITE 15------
Für Biker ist der Deister optimal
Zum Thema von Seite 1: Im Wald gibt es viele Rennstrecken

VON FLORIAN ARP
Calenberger Land. Downhill-Strecken für Mountainbiker sind im Deister keine Seltenheit. Im Internet verabreden sich die Fahrer regelmäßig zu Treffen. Das Gelände ist schön hoch, also optimal für schnelle Abfahrten, sagte ein 24-Jähriger aus Hannover im Gespräch mit der Calenberger Zeitung. Er fährt oft im Deister und kann die Probleme der Förster nur zum Teil nachvollziehen: Die meisten Strecken laufen parallel zu Forstwegen. Solange keine Vegetation zerstört wird, finde ich das in Ordnung.
Den Vorwurf einiger Förster, die Räder würden den Boden zerstören und Erosion verursachen, hält er für überzogen. Die Forstgeräte ziehen bis zu einem halben Meter tiefe Furchen, sagte er.
Der Freizeitsportler betonte, dass nur eine Minderheit der Mountainbiker Rennstrecken einrichten und Sprungschanzen bauen würde. Den meisten von uns geht es auch um das Naturerlebnis, sagte der 24-Jährige.
Er schlug vor, in einem zugewiesenen Teil des Waldes offizielle Strecken für Mountainbiker einzurichten, damit diese nicht mit den Förstern in Konflikt gerieten. 


-----KOMMENTAR-------
Der kommentar
Biker brauchen Platz

VON FLORIAN ARP
Mountainbiker haben es schwer. Ihre teuren Geländeräder können sie nur im Wald richtig nutzen. Im Deister können sie große Sprünge machen, stören dabei aber das Wild. Verständlich, dass die Förster sauer sind. Wo aber sollen die Freizeitsportler hin? Mit einem offiziellen Gelände würden die Waldbesitzer verhindern, dass Flora und Fauna in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden und illegale Pisten wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen. Eine professionelle Rennstrecke mit Sprungschanzen könnten die Biker selbst anlegen. Das haben sie bereits bewiesen.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. Juli 2005)

hm, wie sind doch nicht so schlecht weggekommen, aber warum wird uns immer wieder vorgeworfen, wir würden das wild stören?


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Juli 2005)

Weil das das einzige Argument ist das unsere netten Jagdpächter haben .


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. Juli 2005)

na ja wenns das einzige argument ist, dann ist das doch gar nicht so schlecht. das kann man leicht widerlegen, wenn manns mit halbwegs vernünftigen leuten zu tun hat. wenns nur ein vorwand ist, dann wirds schwierig. 
ach so ich hab noch ein foto von dir und fabiansen von rittershausen, war auf der "team vodka wasser" homepage.


----------



## Colourconcept (23. Juli 2005)

Moin,
in den Schaumburger Nachrichten ist heute der gleiche Artikel abgedruckt. Zwar ohne den Kommentar, doch dafür geht der unten noch ein wenig weiter:

#####

[...]Er schlug vor, in einem zugewiesenen Teil des Waldes offizielle Strecken für Mountainbiker einzurichten, damit diese nicht mit den Förstern in Konflikt gerieten.

Springes Stadtförster Bernd Galas erläuterte gestern, immer wieder sei im Gespräch, eine Rennstrecke für Mountainbiker anzulegen. Doch die Verwirklichung des Projektes sei unter anderem an Grundstücksfragen gescheitert. Der Stadtforst ist dafür zu klein, sagte er. Illegale Bauten in dem Gebiet sind ihm nicht bekannt. Allerdings komme es vor, dass Besitzer der geländegängigen Räder nicht die ausgewiesenen Wege benutzen, sondern querfeldein fahren. Dabei wühlten sie mit ihren Reifen den Waldboden auf und verschreckten Tiere. Gallas spricht jedoch von einem guten Miteinander mit den Mountainbikefahrern.
Dem stimmt auch Konrad Brunke zu, Verwaltungsdezernent im Forstamt Saupark. Es spreche nichts dagegen, einen Parcours auszuweisen  allerdings sei für die Nutzung eine Gebühr zu entrichten. daz.

#####


----------



## harryhallers (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

da ich es erst gestern erfahren habe, wollte ich nochmal die Orginal-Artikel lesen.






 
Heinrich Schaper (59, links) und Friedrich Noltemeyer (57) von der Forstgenossenschaft Wennigsen-Argestorf begutachten
eine Sprungschanze, die in ihrem Wald vermutlich von Mountainbikern errichtet wurde.

Die Seiten habe ich untern als PDF angeängt.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Juli 2005)

Moin Jungs

Mal ein Kommentar oder vielleicht "kleine" Hilfe von einem mit etwas Abstand.

Bin den Trail auch schon gefahren.Das letzte mal ist aber leider schon etwas her. Finde ihn auch super geil und fände es schade, wenn er ganz verschwinden würde!

Das Problem ist doch, dass die Generation die auch auf dem Fotos zu sehen ist, nicht die gleiche ist wie wir.
Die können nichts mit unserer "Freizeitbeschäftigung" anfangen.

Wenn die dann noch soetwas im Wald, in IHREM Wald finden, machen die doch gleich auf Stur.

Ich finde den Ausdruck "RENNSTRECK" auch abschreckend.

Wieso wird von einer Rennstrecke gesprochen?

Haben die etwa Lichtschranken zur Zeitmessung gefunden????!!!!

Also wenn der Trail vielleicht etwas verändert werden würde, könnte man auch nicht mehr von einer Rennstrecke sprechen und schon ist es ein ganz normaler Waldweg wie viele andere auch auf denen manchmal ein Biker rumfährt.

Man müßte vielleicht die Baumstämme von den Sprung-Hügeln entfernen. Man müßte halt ab und zu etwas Erde auffüllen, aber es sieht nicht mehr wie ein Sprung-Hügel, sondern wie ein normaler Hügel auf einem normalen Waldweg...., ihr wißt schon was ich meine!!!

Ich wurde auch schon von Forstarbeitern im Deister angesprochen. Den geht es genau um solche Dinge. "bauliche Verändrungen" da können sie natürlich genau anfassen. Wenn halt nur ein Erdhaufen irgendwo rumliegt ist die Argumentation schon schlechter!! Außerdem habe ich auch schon selber ausgebuddelte Grenzsteine zur Befestigung eines Sprunghügels gesehen.
Da hat man einfach schlechte Karten! Von dem Vestoß gegen irgendwelche Verordnungen mal Abgesehen.

Zu dem Problem mit dem Wild, kann ich noch sagen, dass ich ein Gespräch mit einem Förster im Schaumburger Wald hatte, der meinte das Wild würde eh meist erst mit Anbruch der Dunkelheit auf Wiesen treten. Tagsüber hält es sich vorwiegend im Dickicht auf.

Ich denke man erreicht am meißten, wenn man auf die Verantwortlichen zugeht und ihnen Recht gibt, dass man auch keine Rennstrecke im Wald beabsichtigt. Vielleicht anbieten, dass man selber zurückbaut, was irgendwie ""künstlich" aussieht. Bevor die alles platt machen. Dann einfach etwas Zeit verstreichen lassen und dann die "Hügel" wieder etwas höher machen.

Happy trails

Lucky-Luke
Also


----------



## hvx (27. Juli 2005)

Ich komme nicht aus der Region. Finde es aber sehr interessant das sich hier noch kein MTB Fahrer darüber beschwert hat, wie offensichtlich Freerider (wer baut sonst Schanzen) den Ruf der "normalen" MTB fahrer schädigen.


----------



## Sir G (27. Juli 2005)

Hmm, interessant, jetzt gibt es Freerider und normale Mountainbiker... Das bringt einen zum nachdenken....


----------



## Acki (27. Juli 2005)

hvx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme nicht aus der Region. Finde es aber sehr interessant das sich hier noch kein MTB Fahrer darüber beschwert hat, wie offensichtlich Freerider (wer baut sonst Schanzen) den Ruf der "normalen" MTB fahrer schädigen.




Bei uns fahren auch viele "normale" Mountainbiker diese "illegale Rennstrecke" und haben viel Spaß dabei.

Und wie gesagt, schade, dass du jetzt wieder die "bösen" und die "guten" Mountainbiker einführen willst.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hvx (27. Juli 2005)

Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns fahren auch viele "normale" Mountainbiker diese "illegale Rennstrecke" und haben viel Spaß dabei. Und wie gesagt, schade, dass du jetzt wieder die "bösen" und die "guten" Mountainbiker einführen willst.



bauen und fahren sind verschiedene Dinge. Ich würde mich angesichts der Strecke auf den Photos jedenfalls als biker schämen. Naturbelassen ist das jedenfalls nicht mehr und IMHO gehört sowas in einen Bikepark.

Wer auf fremden Grund etwas baut oder sich sonstwie strafbar macht ist nunmal "böse", ich mache ihn nicht erst dazu.


----------



## hvx (27. Juli 2005)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, interessant, jetzt gibt es Freerider und normale Mountainbiker... Das bringt einen zum nachdenken....



Es gibt zumindest welche, die die Verhaltensregeln der DIMB (Trail-rules) einhalten, und welche die sie ignorieren und tendenziell dafür sorgen das MTBler aus dem Wald vertrieben werden oder (wie Reiter) für die Nutzung zahlen müssen.


----------



## Sir G (27. Juli 2005)

@ hvx
Trail Rules ist natürlich was schönes... Wie war das? Die beste Möglichkeit siene Freiheit zu erweitern ist seine Bedürfnisse zu reduzieren. 
Aber jetzt bitte nicht übertreiben. Es ist natürlich besser, wenn die Grenzen eingehalten werden. Aber hier geht es ja darum, dass ein paar Waldarbeiter ein paar künstlich errichtete hügel in ihrem Mikrokosmos gefunden haben. Das berichten sie einer Zeitung. Aber wenn man den artikel liest, könnte man (jetzt natürlich übertrieben) denken, dass hunderte von bikern jetzt ihre Mtbs in Volcrossmaschinen umgebaut haben und damit im Wald Bären und Hirsche ausrotten, weil diese über die metertiefen Reifenspuren stolpern und sich an den riesigen Hügeln die Schädel aufschlagen, und der Bestand der Eichhörnchen auch immer geringer wird, weil jeder Biker mindestens eins auf seiner Bremsscheibe nach hause trägt.


----------



## Acki (27. Juli 2005)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> @ hvx
> Trail Rules ist natürlich was schönes... Wie war das? Die beste Möglichkeit siene Freiheit zu erweitern ist seine Bedürfnisse zu reduzieren.
> Aber jetzt bitte nicht übertreiben. Es ist natürlich besser, wenn die Grenzen eingehalten werden. Aber hier geht es ja darum, dass ein paar Waldarbeiter ein paar künstlich errichtete hügel in ihrem Mikrokosmos gefunden haben. Das berichten sie einer Zeitung. Aber wenn man den artikel liest, könnte man (jetzt natürlich übertrieben) denken, dass hunderte von bikern jetzt ihre Mtbs in Volcrossmaschinen umgebaut haben und damit im Wald Bären und Hirsche ausrotten, weil diese über die metertiefen Reifenspuren stolpern und sich an den riesigen Hügeln die Schädel aufschlagen, und der Bestand der Eichhörnchen auch immer geringer wird, weil jeder Biker mindestens eins auf seiner Bremsscheibe nach hause trägt.




Stimmt !
Die ganze Sache ist ein Witz.
Die so genannten Bauwerke bestehen lediglich aus ein paar toten Ästen mit etwas Erde drauf.
Die Zeitung hat natürlich wieder aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten gemacht. Und selbst der Förster hat gesagt, dass dadurch keine messbaren Schäden entstanden sind.


----------



## winx (27. Juli 2005)

hvx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme nicht aus der Region. Finde es aber sehr interessant das sich hier noch kein MTB Fahrer darüber beschwert hat, wie offensichtlich Freerider (wer baut sonst Schanzen) den Ruf der "normalen" MTB fahrer schädigen.



Hallo,

ach jetzt auf einmal hier? 

Es geht nicht nur um die Sprünge sondern auch um Bodenerosion, gestörtes Wild, und gefährdung von Wanderern. Es kann sein, dass die Förster das ganze lockerer sehen würden wenn es keine Sprünge gebe. Glaube ich aber nicht (siehe antworten hier).

Desweiteren macht es keinen Sinn wenn sich die "normalen MTB" und die Freerider auch noch untereinander streiten. Es gibt genug die CC _und_ FR/DH fahren. Die Trails werden auch von CClern genutzt.

happy trails,
winx


----------



## winx (27. Juli 2005)

Ich kann die Förster teilweise verstehen. Natürlich stören wir das Wild. Jeder Mensch im Wald stört das Wild. Der Deister ist nunmal nicht gross genug, das Wild kann sich ja gar nicht so richtig zurückziehen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es genug Förster gibt, die am liebsten auch die Wanderer aus dem Wald hätten. Aber das geht natürlich nicht. Saufende und gröllende Wander-Gruppen stören doch viel mehr. Grossfamilien mit schreienden, umher laufenden Kindern sind auch nicht nützlich für den Wald.

Viele Denken sicher sofort an Rennfahrer o.ä. wenn sie einen Biker in voller Montur und "komischen" Bike sehen. Die Bezeichnung "Rennstrecke" wundert mich nicht.

Wieviel hat wohl "Konrad Brunke, Verwaltungsdezernent im Forstamt Saupark" zusagen? Ich finde es schon mal bemerkenswert, dass er sich eine offizielle Strecke vorstellen kann. Nicht schlecht! Vielleicht sollte man hier mal ansetzen und Kontakt mit dem Herrn aufnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Juli 2005)

Los, verwandeln wird den forstamt saupark in  den forstamt bikepark! 
und diese nicht-normale mountainbiker sind echt das letzte: nicht nur, dass sie strecken im wald für sich und alle anderen anlegen, die wollen auch noch bestimmen, ob da sprünge draufkommen oder nicht tse tse tse...


----------



## Brook (1. August 2005)

*Gibt Neuigkeiten:*

*1.* Wurde ich auf meinen Leserbrief angesprochen. Habe mit einem mir vorher bereits gut bekannten Jagdpächter u. Landwirt aus Wennigsen gesprochen. Es war ein langes, informatives, sehr freundliches Gespräch - heraus kam fürs Erste folgendes:

Da der Grabweg (illegale Rennstrecke) mit Bauwerken überzogen wurde, allesamt ohne Einwilligung der Eigentümer - müssen / werden diese in den kommenden Wochen "platt gefahren". Konnte ich nachvollziehen, mein Gesprächspartner wollte sein Wort bestätigt wissen - also die Konsequenz aus den Artikeln ziehen.

Er wird sich nach der Urlaubszeit bei mir melden u. um einen Gesprächstermin bitten. Ein Gespräch zwischen den Bikern vom Grab u. der Forst.

Die Sprache war von einem Weg, der ausgeschrieben u. zum Bau von Sprüngen, Anliegern u. sonstigen Leckereien einläd. Er sollte im unteren Teil des Deisters liegen, frei zugänglich sein - in der Nähe eines Hauptweges.

Rest u. konkreteres später ... bis dahin, wäre ich vorsichtig auf den Trails ... die Kollegen sind nicht auf den Kopf gefallen (Forum lesen) u. lassen nicht gern mit sich spielen.

*2. * Habe mir meinen rechten Arm gebrochen. Op schon hinter mir u. verfüge nun sogar über Metall im Arm ... schreiben mit Links dauert lange u. ist lästig!!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (1. August 2005)

was bedeutet eigentlich "im unteren teil des deisters"?  
sonst schade um den grabweg, er war toll!


----------



## hvx (4. August 2005)

Acki schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt !
> Die ganze Sache ist ein Witz.
> Die so genannten Bauwerke bestehen lediglich aus ein paar toten Ästen mit etwas Erde drauf.
> Die Zeitung hat natürlich wieder aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten gemacht. Und selbst der Förster hat gesagt, dass dadurch keine messbaren Schäden entstanden sind.



Man darf es aber nicht. Wenn ich in deinem Vorgarten 20 Mülleimer halbhoch eingrabe gibt das auch keinen "messbaren Schaden", du wärst aber dennoch sauer. Ich finde es cool das es einige Leute in Ordnung finden auf fremdem Grund und Boden überhaupt irgendetwas zu bauen.


----------



## hvx (4. August 2005)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> @ hvx
> Aber wenn man den artikel liest, könnte man (jetzt natürlich übertrieben) denken, dass hunderte von bikern jetzt ihre Mtbs in Volcrossmaschinen umgebaut haben [...].



Wenn dieser Eindruck erweckt wurde, ist er natürlich falsch. So einseitig und drastisch fand ich den Artikel nicht, winx ist ja auch zu Wort gekommen und hat das IMHO sehr gut gelöst.


----------



## hvx (4. August 2005)

winx wrote:

> ach jetzt auf einmal hier? 

lese hier schon laenger mit (im leichtbauforum), schreibe aber häufiger in d.a.mtb

> Es geht nicht nur um die Sprünge sondern auch um Bodenerosion, gestörtes 
> Wild, und gefährdung von Wanderern. Es kann sein, dass die Förster das ganze
> lockerer sehen würden wenn es keine Sprünge gebe. 

Das ist IMHO nur die Spitze. Wie bereits häufiger beschrieben, wurden Bauwerke auf fremdem Grund errichtet. Und da hört der Spass auf. Wenn ich etwas pachte, will ich auch nicht das da andere drauf rumbauen. Der Rest (Bodererosion) ist halt das übliche bla bla aussenherum. 

Aber hier (wo ich keine Schanzen kenne, dafür aber viele MTBler fahren) gibt es vielleicht auch "Bodenerosion", oder es gibt keine. Jedenfalls macht darüber niemand einen Artikel, der wäre sonst auch langweilig.

> Desweiteren macht es keinen Sinn wenn sich die "normalen MTB" und die 
>Freerider auch noch untereinander streiten.

Wieso streiten, bestenfalls zur Umsicht anregen. Ich denke das niemand ein Problem mit FR/CClern hat, sofern sie nicht provozieren. Provozieren mit der Semantik wie unten beschrieben.

> Es gibt genug die CC _und_ FR/DH fahren. Die Trails werden auch von CClern >
> genutzt.

Die bauen aber unterwegs keine, sonst wäre nämlich ihr Schnitt im Popo
Bauen und fahren sind verschiedene Dinge. Desweiteren fahren CC-ler tendenziell nicht ganz so schnell und risikobereit.
Ich habe keine statistische Erhebung gemacht, aber wenn man 1000 Freerider und CCler fragt ob sie bei Passanten garnicht, leicht oder stark abbremsen und ob sie "Guten Tag" sagen oder ob sie "ACHTUNG" brüllen, denke ich in der Tat das die FR-ler hier deutlich ein weniger soziales Ergebniss erzielen


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. August 2005)

hvx schrieb:
			
		

> winx wrote:
> Die bauen aber unterwegs keine, sonst wäre nämlich ihr Schnitt im Popo
> Bauen und fahren sind verschiedene Dinge. Desweiteren fahren CC-ler tendenziell nicht ganz so schnell und risikobereit.
> Ich habe keine statistische Erhebung gemacht, aber wenn man 1000 Freerider und CCler fragt ob sie bei Passanten garnicht, leicht oder stark abbremsen und ob sie "Guten Tag" sagen oder ob sie "ACHTUNG" brüllen, denke ich in der Tat das die FR-ler hier deutlich ein weniger soziales Ergebniss erzielen



das kann schon allein deshalb nicht sein, weil freerider ihrer sportlichen aktivität auf einem trail abseits des wanderweges nachgehen (im gegensatz zu einiger möchtegern-mountainbikern, die sowohl bergauf als auch bergab auf dem forstweg unterwegs sind). darum haben freerider überhaupt keinen ehrgeiz, schnell auf den forstweg zu sein. da fällt das bremsen und das grüßen nicht schwer.
freerider haben dieser ruf, so ne art "bad boys" zu sein. dieses image wird von den medien vermaktet, weil es sich besser verkauft. aber die meisten cc-ler, die schon mal freerider auf dem trail gesehen haben, werden sagen, dass das ganz normale leute sind. 
überhaupt: im forum streiten sich freerider mit den cc-lern, auf dem trail herrscht absoluter frieden (bis auf wirklich ganz wenige ausnahmen). möglicherweise liegts daran, dass im forum mehr leute sind, die nur rumlabern, als auf den trail.


----------



## Sir G (4. August 2005)

@hvx



> Wenn dieser Eindruck erweckt wurde, ist er natürlich falsch.


Aber das ist DAS PROBLEM. Dieser eindruck wird eben bei einem Normalo erweckt. Und nach dem es passiert ist, versuch es den Einwohnern klar zu machen, dass das nicht so dramatisch ist.  



> Bauen und fahren sind verschiedene Dinge.


hm... also drauf rumfahren ist okay, aber falls was ist, ist dann die FR/DH-Fraktion verantwortlich   


@ alex m.


----------



## Gerrit (5. August 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> hm, wie sind doch nicht so schlecht weggekommen, aber warum wird uns immer wieder vorgeworfen, wir würden das wild stören?



Gestern um 20:45 ist mir ein Rehbock im Wald in die Quere gekommen. Der ist 10m getrabt, stehen geblieben und hat mich angeguckt - fand er wohl interessant, diese Art der Fortbewegung. 

So viel zur "Panik" die wir klappernden biker beim Wild verursachen.


gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigi gt (6. August 2005)

moin
wer schon mal so einen "rodungspanzer" im einsatz gesehen hat,der weis das 
waldboden durch biker nicht zerstört werden kann .das wanderer sauer sind wenn mann an ihnen vorbei rast verstehe ich. das ist das selbe gefühl wenn ihr auf der strasse fahrt und ein auto vorbei rast.
einmal bremsen grüssen und weiter gas machen.
munter bleiben.


----------



## roofrockrider (7. August 2005)

Hallo,
gibt es denn noch Trails im Deister die nicht zerstört wurden sind ?
Ich kenne Grab-Frank-Ladiesonly-Königsweg und die "BMX" Bahn. 
Martin


----------



## Fh4n (7. August 2005)

Der Farnweg...
Beschreibung gibs auf Wunsch von mir per PM!


----------



## roofrockrider (8. August 2005)

Also es gibt wirklich nur noch einen Trail im Deister ??
Der Deister ist einfach zu klein. Eine permanente Downhillstrecke muss her.
Doch Vorschläge wie um unteren Teil des Deister eine legale Strecke bauen zu dürfen ist doch der Hohn.Warum fahren denn alle in den Deister?
genau wegen den 250 Höhenmetern. 
Also ich bevorzuge schon seit längerer Zeit den Harz da gibt es zwar nach meinem Wissen nix geschaufeltes, aber dafür ist die Natur ein bißchen abwechslunsgreicher als der Deister.
Martin


----------



## Acki (10. August 2005)

roofrockrider schrieb:
			
		

> Also es gibt wirklich nur noch einen Trail im Deister ??
> Der Deister ist einfach zu klein. Eine permanente Downhillstrecke muss her.
> Doch Vorschläge wie um unteren Teil des Deister eine legale Strecke bauen zu dürfen ist doch der Hohn.Warum fahren denn alle in den Deister?
> genau wegen den 250 Höhenmetern.
> ...


Nix geschaufeltes ? Doch ! www.racepark.de in Schulenberg


----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. August 2005)

deister ist toll   nur immer dieses hochschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (11. August 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> deister ist toll   nur immer dieses hochschieben



Wie wär`s dem mal mit fahren....


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. August 2005)

ja ja ich hab schon davon gehört, dass einige leute da hochfahren würden, selber find ich das nicht so toll ... 
so siehts dann immer aus wenn wir hochschieben:






[/IMG]


----------



## Bosen (11. August 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> ja ja ich hab schon davon gehört, dass einige leute da hochfahren würden, selber find ich das nicht so toll ...
> so siehts dann immer aus wenn wir hochschieben:
> 
> 
> ...



Wo issen das Foto entstanden? Ich würde nämlich gerne hochfahren, da mein Bike nicht so downhill-tauglich ist und der Reiz für mich bei den Anstiegen liegt. Also mal her mit den Koordinaten.


----------



## luigi gt (11. August 2005)

moin
warum fahrt ihr nicht mopet?
dann braucht man auch nicht schieben!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. August 2005)

na ja, ich bin doch ein fahrradfahrer. hochfahren ist ja nur ein sehr kleiner teil von allen sportarten oder freizeitbeschäftigungen, die man mit dem fahrrad betreiben kann. ich hab ja nicht grundsätzlich was gegen hochfahren. wenn mein fahrrad so leicht wäre wie deins, würde ich vielleicht auch hochfahren, nur mit meinem ist das hochschieben die einfachrere möglichkeit, mein fahrrad und mich selber nach oben zu befördern. am liebsten lasse ich mich hochshutteln, wenns möglich ist. 
das foto ist am farnweg entstanden. ich will hier nicht so öffentlich posten, wo das ist. am besten du fragst entweder radfahrer vor ort, oder ich schick dir die schreibung per pm, wenn du willst.


----------



## taifun (11. August 2005)

Also,da bin ich aber schon locker hochgefahren.-Fahre allerdings meistens mit CC-Racer.Aber auch damit gehen die meisten Downhill`s,bis auf gewisse Jump`s...!
Wenn der Weg zu schwer für Eure Downhiller ist,geht doch auch außen rum zu fahrn...ist weniger steil!!


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (11. August 2005)

Oder den Ponyexpress, fährt meistens Sonntags. Vom Waldkater zu den Wasserrädern.    

 man war der lecker


----------



## Deleted 28330 (11. August 2005)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Also,da bin ich aber schon locker hochgefahren.-Fahre allerdings meistens mit CC-Racer.Aber auch damit gehen die meisten Downhill`s,bis auf gewisse Jump`s...!


das freut mich   



			
				taifun schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Weg zu schwer für Eure Downhiller ist,geht doch auch außen rum zu fahrn...ist weniger steil!!


ne ist trotzdem doof


----------



## luigi gt (15. August 2005)

moin

kauft euch eine kasette mit einem 34 ritzel 
hoch fahren sieht einfach besser aus.


----------



## Brook (15. September 2005)

... oder mein Bike mit der Nabenschaltung    damit kam ich zumindest immer ohne Absteigen hoch und eigentlich auch wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danno (7. Juni 2006)

um das thema vllt mal wieder zu beleben,habe ich letztens mal wieder zufällig eine dieser "MTB spuren" gesehen die den wald so zerstören...
also mal ehrlich,wer verscheucht das wild ,bzw. zerstört den wald so stark...ich mein so pflügen wir im wahrsten sinne des wortes nicht durchs unterholz.


----------



## FlatterAugust (7. Juni 2006)

Aha. Die Trails sind also trocken!?  

Mal wieder die typischen Hinterlassenschaften der XC ler. 

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Fh4n (7. Juni 2006)

Mensch, lasst den Förstern doch auch ihre Träjlz!


----------



## Danno (7. Juni 2006)

die fahren ihre Illegalen monstertruck rennen im wald..


----------



## Monday (11. Juni 2006)

Hi,

finde, das in letzter Zeit immer mehr Leute in/durch den Deister mit dem Auto fahren um sich ihr Kaminholz zu besorgen.

Das ist aber bestimmt ok für die Tiere und macht bestimmt auch dem Boden nichts aus, die Holzfäller zahlen bestimmt auch dafür.


----------



## Quen (12. Juni 2006)

Danno schrieb:
			
		

> um das thema vllt mal wieder zu beleben,habe ich letztens mal wieder zufällig eine dieser "MTB spuren" gesehen die den wald so zerstören...
> also mal ehrlich,wer verscheucht das wild ,bzw. zerstört den wald so stark...ich mein so pflügen wir im wahrsten sinne des wortes nicht durchs unterholz.


Na das dürfte wohl der Kollege gewesen sein (Bild wurde im Deister aufgenommen)...


----------



## Scottfreak (12. Juni 2006)

LOL


----------

